# Breeding two WGSD's



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

Are their precautions which should be taken when two females are giving birth about the same time. For instance keeping everyone separated so one female does not harm the others pups, etc.
The last statement is an example don't know if it would happen but seems feasible.
I have two areas set aside for when the girls have pups. The area is separated from the other.
One thing I know for sure is there will be lots of puppy poop to clean up. LOL


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I would err on the side of caution and keep very separate.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

From your question I guess you are new to breeding? I hope you have an idea what's involved in one litter, let alone two that HAVE TO BE separated at all times. Mothers are fierce, human and animal alike. 
If they have not been bred yet, consider just one litter. That will already keep your life on hold for about three months. If you are not new to this than I assume you have arranged help unless you have all day for that entire time, if you do it right and I hope you do.
I am sure others will chime in.


----------

